# Pay it Forward Big Lake Edition



## adjusted3

We discussed it and now it is here.....

Couple of ground rules....

It is entirely on the honor system...you take something of value out of the box and replace it with something that you think is of equal value. No one will question you value judgement and Tim can edit any post that is headed south in that area. We are all friends. 

To participate, you must be in good standing on this forum and have a minimum of 100 posts. 

You must post a tracking number. Tim or I call the next in line. You get in in the order that you sign up. To get in more then once, there must be 10 people between your last receipt.

PM the person that we call next in line to provide your address. you can post your address on the board, that is your choice. 

Ship with any shipper that you want, but you must provide a tracking number and post the same on the site or personally hand deliver, your choice but either way it must be done within 3 business days of receiving the box. 

Break the chain and run off with the box and your TOAST!

Come on guys, lets have fun with this!!!

Since I am starting this, I get to call the end of this. Anything in the box at the end will belong to me. I may jump in the middle and keep it going, my choice as I put up the gear for the start. I will let you know if I am bringing it to an end or I am going to pass it on BEFORE I receive the box. 

Here is what is ready to be shipped:










I quickly went thru it and I figured that there is about $170.00 worth of new and used gear in the box. 

Fisrt one to post meeting the above rules, send me a PM with your address and it gets shipped tomorrow.....

Mark


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

Pm sent! This should be a blast! Thanks for bringing this up and doing this Mark.


----------



## live2fishdjs

Put me in line Mark.


----------



## tgafish

#3 here

Tim and darrin. Leave the blade protecter in there


----------



## adjusted3

Stien

Darrin

Tom

Sending to Stien tomorrow.

Mark


----------



## Steven Arend

Hey!!!! That's my moonshine fly that you took from me last season????:lol:

Throw my name in there around the 10th place mark. I have a lot of good stuff to replace what the first guys will take.

Like a banana color dipsy diver, banana color spoons, lets see is there anything else that we have that's banana colored other then Wayne's boat.

Steve


----------



## adjusted3

Steve,,,,

All this stuff came from your garage today!!!! 

I just found a few other things that I tossed in.

Tim, I am going to add a small notebook to the box so that anyone can make comments or simply add their name to the list, sort of like a log book.

Lets see how far this goes.....

Mark


----------



## smoke73

I'm in!


----------



## DangerDan

I'm in.... 

Not sur whether I'll be home or not. I'll bring some goodies with me if I'm out of town and deal with whatever comes up.


----------



## fish-on

Put me down mark,now for digging my stuff out,lol. Ya had to get me started.:evil:


----------



## Stinky

but I am in OHIO now is that OK? are we supposed to post a pic of whats in when we ship?


----------



## SalmonSlayer

I want in! Got lots of good stuff that hasn't been opened up yet!


----------



## paulywood

Sign me up, I just went through my stuff and should be able to contribute plenty!


----------



## Spoon Fed

I've got plenty to contribute, put me in Mark!


----------



## EdB

I'm in, got lots of new stuff un-opened from my spares that I can add to replace.


----------



## limige

count me in guys!


----------



## adjusted3

Sent to Tim--- Waybill 26035141650 Will be on your door step Tuesday afternoon

Here is the list.

Stien

Darrin

Tom

Smoke 73

Danger Dan

Fish on

Stinky 

Salmon Slayer

Paulywood

Steven Arend

Spoon Fed

EdB

Limige

Adjusted3 (I will pass it.)

Pm the person ahead of you with your shipping address. 

Mark


----------



## Stinky

Just curious and what is the preferred method.


----------



## adjusted3

Honestly, I don't know the cost. 

I shipped DHL and they come to my door for pick up. I do next afternoon or 2nd day with them. I have an corporate account with DHL and I never paid attention to the billing.

I am thinking that the box is about 2-3 lbs, 16" wide, 8" high and 20" long. I expect that shipping is about 8-12.00 depending on what service. 

I just went back in to my DHL account and shipping this way is about $23.00. 

You can do it cheeper thru USPS or UPS. 

You can ship however you want just put a tracking on it. Delivery confirmation thru USPS is .65 cents. 

Mark


----------



## Stinky

Thank you er Thank you ? Thank you....:lol:


----------



## smoke73

tgafish said:


> Blade protector doesn't fit:rant:


What size it? I hope it's 8".


----------



## tgafish

yup it's an 8-10 you lucky sob. Not to brag or anything but I've got a 12 incher!


----------



## smoke73

tgafish said:


> yup it's an 8-10 you lucky sob. Not to brag or anything but I've got a 12 incher!


 Thanks for clarifying. First thoughts where that the protector was to big for you.:lol:


----------



## tgafish

Missed the truck today. It will be on first thing in the morning. No camera so I'll just say I took the moonshine fly, 2 walleye spoons, and the spoon that comes up in the fishdog advertisement. I think that's the half camel-toe:lol:

I put in:
5 Assorted Mag spoons
3 Assorted reg spoons
And a dickies 3/4 rain coat as a freebee. I keep these on my boat in case someone comes on and forgets rain gear


----------



## Stinky

I am going to put a lure in the box that for the entire months of May and June would consistanly catch 75% of the walley caught, I.e. 4 man limit 3 limits caught on this one. your job is to figure it out and take it or leave it for the next guy. 

One more thing, should I put the actual lure in or a new one just like it? I think I have like 10 that are brand new LOL

I can't see the last photo, I can see the original one ok but not the latest can anyone help as to what I need to do?

Also if the moderator could make the post with thel list of participants a sticky that would be good. it would be nice if that list came up at the top of every page especially if this goes on for a while. Is the rule you cant sign back up until you have shipped a package out? 

thanks


----------



## adjusted3

Yes you can sign up for a 2nd time thru. there must be 10 people between you and the last time you received it.

Here is an updated list-- I think it is being shipped to Smoke from TGAfish as I type this.

Smoke 73

Danger Dan

Fish on

Stinky 

Salmon Slayer

Paulywood

Steven Arend

Spoon Fed

EdB

Limige

Adjusted3 (I will pass it.)

One

Freetime

Stien-

Frantz

Stinky----(you called it---over 10 between the last)


Next?

Tom, what size blase safe? 10 or 12? I will have one for you at the BB

Mark


----------



## tgafish

Your package is on time with a scheduled delivery date of 03/07/2008. 


Tracking Number: 1Z 418 582 03 5604 987 1 
Type: Package 
Status: In Transit 
Scheduled Delivery: 03/07/2008 
Shipped To: SOUTH HAVEN, MI, US 
Shipped/Billed On: 03/06/2008 
Service: GROUND 
Weight: 12.50 Lbs 


To view additional tracking information, please log in to My UPS.





Package Progress 
Location Date Local Time Description 
ST. JOSEPH,
MI, US 03/07/2008 8:09 A.M. OUT FOR DELIVERY 
03/07/2008 7:51 A.M. ARRIVAL SCAN 
WYOMING,
MI, US 03/07/2008 2:53 A.M. DEPARTURE SCAN 
03/07/2008 12:17 A.M. ARRIVAL SCAN 
TAYLOR,
MI, US 03/06/2008 9:02 P.M. DEPARTURE SCAN 
03/06/2008 8:20 P.M. ORIGIN SCAN


----------



## DangerDan

This may seem trivial but wouldn't a little geographical planning save big on Postage? Seems like UPS and USPS is making out way too nicely on this.. 

I'm in Auburn Hills this weekend, I'll stop by BPS and see what goodies are availble..


----------



## smoke73

DangerDan said:


> This may seem trivial but wouldn't a little geographical planning save big on Postage? Seems like UPS and USPS is making out way too nicely on this..
> 
> I'm in Auburn Hills this weekend, I'll stop by BPS and see what goodies are availble..


I was thinking the same thing. Maybe we could work out some trades in position? In the future, that would make it more cost efficient and perhaps time efficient?


----------



## smoke73

Oh, by the way. I did receive the box today. 

I will try to find the camera and post up what the complete box look like now.


----------



## smoke73

That would work for me. Maybe I will just take a drive a drop it off to Scot.


----------



## DangerDan

I just noticed next on the list was O friggin Hio....:rant: :lol: :lol:

Whats the old saying about the bird and cowshit....:evil:

Well, at least I'm closer than you guys...
No problem.. I'll look forward to the package arriving when ever it comes.


----------



## fish-on

Randy if ya want to drop it off at my house then have me ship it to dan thats ok by me.Dan,that cool with you??Cut the postman out of a little cash anyhow :evil::lol:.I'll shoot ya a pm randy with my address if ya dont have it already.


----------



## DangerDan

Yeah I'm good with it... The more thats saved on postage the more that can go in the box,,, so's we can spend more postage....

However it works i like it.


----------



## fish-on

Ok cool,randys gonna drop it off and I'll ship it to you dan.:lol::lol: Now to dig out those TOASTER lures of mine :lol::lol:.Or should I say salt shakers :lol::lol:.


----------



## adjusted3

Guys, 
We don't care how it gets to the next person....you can DHL, Carrier Pigeon, USPS or hand deliver.....Just keep passing it on. 

My wish is that everyone is getting something out of this. New, used or good as new equipement makes no differnce. It is finding something that you may not have but wanted that counts. 

You can 6 lures that you think are 2 bucks each and replace it with one that you think is worth 12. Your call!! No on will question you. It is all about trading lures and equipment. 

Mark


----------



## Stinky

True blue at heart, you have to do what you have to do
At least I have a pro football team worth watching ! go tigers pistons and redwings!

Adjusted, I planned on sending mine by Pony Express. Hey I don't have to go on the list again I was going to wait until I get back up to the cottage, but thats cool I might make it by then and if everyone is cool with the different stuff thats great.


----------



## smoke73

Dropped the box off at Scots (fish-on) today.


----------



## smoke73

I have a picture of the what was in the box when I received it. If anyone would care to post it or see it, it is in my photo gallery.


----------



## fish-on

Yep came home today and the box has landed.I'll take some pic's and post them up then start diggin' thru the box.Heck this is better than x-mas.Dont see anything in there saying "some assembly required" :lol::lol:. Dan, already got your address from randy so get ready,here she comes.


----------



## SalmonSlayer

well,,,my 2 yr old daughter was FIRST into the box! I guess she tore into it before I even got home! :xzicon_sm

I'll go through tomorrow night and see what's to my liking. Now if I can get that super j-plug out of her hands and back into the box! I got lots of good stuff to put in there. One being a tite-lok gimbal mount triple rod holder base. I don't use for a gimbal mount...so if someone else can use it, great! I'll post up what I took and what I put in later...

This will be fun!


----------



## SalmonSlayer

Well, I took some stuff... thanks Dan for the squids and box! Scot I took your small box also...to put Dan's squids in! :lol: I made a last minute withdrawl of the 20 lb mono and the white with dots glow spoon that Stinky put in that didn't make the picture. Thanks to all for making this a good trade:









Here's what I put in: btw - that leadcore spool does NOT have leadcore on it....that is 20 lb 7 strand Mason wireline 1000ft...


----------



## paulywood

UPS man just dropped it off. Here is a pick:








I'll take pictures of what I take and what I put in and send it out to Steve by tomorrow at the latest.
Nick


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

Updated the list, from a few pages back...

Paulywood

Steven Arend

Spoon Fed

EdB

Limige

Adjusted3 (I will pass it.)

One

Freetime

Stien-

Frantz

Stinky----(you called it---over 10 between the last)


----------



## paulywood

Well, after hooking myself once and the carpet multiple times I have finally made up my mind. Here is what I took:









Here's what I put in:









I also put in this bag of spoons. Consider these free to take without adding anything. I think that I am even but if anyone feels that I shorted the box let me know and I'll send something else to even things out. This was a great idea.









These might look familiar to some people on this list.


----------



## Stinky

FYI  You did pick the right spoon, but left the body bait that worked well for us. That is called a CatnDog I am telling you it caught a ton of fish down here last year, even lost one to a steelhead. I have to say I am not real impressed with the stinger paint jobs, it seems to wear off pretty quickly on some of the colors. 
Good Luck all.
Oops I just saw that paulywood picked the body bait up.


----------



## paulywood

Went out saturday. Here's the shipping info Steve. USPS:03071790000282602292


----------



## Steven Arend

I received the package last night. I'll go through it tonight and get it shipped out tomorrow.

Steve


----------



## Steven Arend

Well, I dont have a digital camera so I have no pictures of what I took or of what I put in. So Ill try and write it out for you guys.

I took:
(2) Pro Spoons and (1) Pro King
(1) 8 looks like a John Kings Flasher
(2) Stinger spoons
(1) Bomber A
(1) Bomber A Long
(1) Frenzy
And
(1) Honing Stone

I put in:
3 or 4 Dreamweaver spoons
(1) Raider Spoon
(8) Flies
(4) Triple Tees Rigs
4 or 5 8 Spin Doctors
(1) Hootchie Mama
(1) Hootghie Hualer
(2) Willy Boards
And a few other odds and ends that I cant think of.

Eric, Its on its way to you. Tracking number is with the www.usps.com #03062400000256362496

Steve


----------



## glnmiller

OK, Mark talked me into, add me to the list.


----------



## Spoon Fed

Ok i got it when i was at the Brown Blast, and of course the wife made the phone call we all know to well! " What did you get now! " It was definatly full! I took the hootcie hauler with 3 spin doctors, 1 siggs fly, 2 DW spoons, the drop weight releases and 2 meat riggs. I put a box of 20 or so spoons, 5 dipsey divers, 3 body baits in a box, 3 stinger scorpion spoons ( O.J Simpson), 2 flashers and 2 jet divers. You can put me on the list Mark when the time comes. I sent a Pm to EdB and will arrange to drop it off to his house. Thanks Eric


----------



## EdB

Got it, wow! The box is loaded and getting heavy. I am re-packing in a double wall carton to ship. On it's way to Limige later today. Here's what I took:









Stinger shirt
2 b/j spoons
1 pro king
2 mag diver rings 2 small divers
2 scorpions
2 j plugs
dacron backing
leather gloves
stinger hooks
trailer wire connector
cleaning apron
steel cup holder 

Here is what I put in, everything is new:









21 spoons, Dreamweavers, yeck, stinger, northport, streaks
2 fishcatchers
1 krw fly
1 howie fly
1 mustad squid
1 jet diver
1 walker ez adders
4 original hot'n'tots
3 original thin fins
bait sauce


----------



## limige

holy cow, can't wait to get that puppy! it's like christmas all over again! lol.

cool, i've looking for those thin fins and have never found them...i'll check those out when it gets here.


----------



## Steven Arend

Looks like I got the box to early!!!!!!!!!

I'd be taken those Thin-Fins and Hot-N-Tots.

Steve


----------



## EdB

Michael,

The box is shipped. UPS ground, tracking 1Z4555010343051235
I think you should get it Monday.

Steve, I wanted your spin doctors but I still liked everything I got. This has a way of working out so everyone get's something good. Choose wisely my friends!


----------



## DangerDan

Steven Arend said:


> Looks like I got the box to early!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Steve


Man I'm hearin ya Stevie... Geez...:SHOCKED:
That box looks packed full of goodies..


----------



## Stinky

I need to know who to send it to. Guess I will have to just keep the box when it gets to me.


----------



## Stinky

EdB

Limige

Adjusted3 (I will pass it.)

One

Freetime

Stien-

Frantz

Stinky----(you called it---over 10 between the last)


Next?


----------



## King Crawler

I'm not sure who is the keper of the official list (steve?), but they must not have noticed my post 1 page back. Please add me to the list after Stinky. Looking forward to it!


----------



## limige

so i'm mailing it to adusted3 next? just want to be sure, still need an addy.

got the box in today, took a quick peek, i'll go through it tonight.


----------



## limige

what a box of stuff guys, after emptying it all out this is what i had









so i picked through it and took out this stuff









and in return i gave this stuff









before sending it on, i'm gonna give my neighbor, (walleyeman2006) a chance to do the same before i ship it on. i'll post pics of what he took and gave if he takes anything.

this is a great idea guys, gave me a chance to clear out some of the old spoons i bought before becoming part of the bugsy baits prostaff. now i run all bugsy's spoons and am plenty happy. my niece wanted some of the spoons out of the box considering she donated the yecks and the new stingers i didn't see the problem.

i'm looking foward to trying on the thin fins this spring, i gave a shimano box that works great for bombers, tsticks, rapalas ect. i have many of these and one empty.


----------



## fish-on

Looks like we're gonna need a forklift pretty soon to move the box .


----------



## foxfire69

fish-on said:


> Looks like we're gonna need a forklift pretty soon to move the box .


Are you going to send backwards having everyone take out a certain amount till it's all gone? Freight cost would be prohibitive I suspect!? Just wondering...What a great idea..."Recycling for fishermen"!!


----------



## Stinky

when he started it off it was explained how it will end, if it ever does, why not just keep it going to whomever is inetersted, I will have all types of lures to add as it moves on.


----------



## limige

so adjusted3 started it right, it's his addy in the front page of the book i need to send it back to? he hasn't answered me on the address to ship to, its time to send it on.


----------



## SalmonSlayer

limige said:


> so adjusted3 started it right, it's his addy in the front page of the book i need to send it back to? he hasn't answered me on the address to ship to, its time to send it on.


Yes, Adjusted3 is next on the list...according to 2 pages back.

Not sure why he's not responding to you...but he's not been updating the list either. Most likely he's buried with work, like most of us.

Steve Arend, could you send Marks address via pm to Limige just to verify he has the right one?


----------



## adjusted3

Sorry guys, Ben your right, I am absolutly buried in work right now....PM sent...

I will get this updated....these 12-14 hour days are killing me. 

Help me out here folks in the updates...........I will send it on to the next person....I am in agreement, Lets just keep it going until the end of time......

Mark


----------



## limige

ok guys got it out today ups.

1Z 421 469 03 5554 3039


----------



## Stinky

Limige

Adjusted3 (I will pass it.)

One

Freetime

Stien-

Frantz

Stinky

King Crawler, 

Whomever is next reply and I will add it on, I forgot the man had a baby, its the responsibilty of the member to get the address to the member ahead of him...just be responsible when participating. 


Next?


----------



## SalmonSlayer

yep, sign me up again! I pm'd Mark a while ago to get on the list again...but I guess Stinky is taking this over? Either way, get me back in line...

Just a thought, should we allow members to sign themselves up on the list by responding and copying the list and adding their name to it? This may take the headache out of maintaining the list by 1 person. Any thoughts???

Here's the list as it stands now...

Limige

Adjusted3 (I will pass it.)

One

Freetime

Stien-

Frantz

Stinky

King Crawler

SalmonSlayer

Whomever is next reply and add their name on, its the responsibilty of the member to get the address to the member ahead of him...just be responsible when participating. 


Next?


----------



## adjusted3

I like that Idea Ben...

I received the package today and will have iturned around by Friday.

Mark


----------



## adjusted3

Got the box the other day.......










I am surprised that I got it....Seems like Steve gave out my address in my absence to Mike and actually gave out SalmonSlayers address. Likes like thery were trying to play a bit of joke on me....we put the kabash to that. Called USPS and got the address changed.....


I cannot beleive that all that stuff fit in that box....it was just plained stuffed full!! Just insane.......We created a monster....



















Guys, this stuff filled a 6 foot table.....stacking stuff on top of each other...Nice.

Here is what I took---










Here is what I put in......











I gave some thought on how to end this thing.......My thought is that when we all get tired of this, I will have the box sent to me one final time and I will auction it off on this board and any proceeds will go to the Stealheaders towards the stocking/pen rearing programs. Who ever buys it can have the check made right to the Steelheaders and I will pass it on.

I will be shipping this Monday to One........I will post the tracking number when I get it....

Thanks guys-

Mark


----------



## EdB

Great idea Mark!


----------



## Stinky

If we ever get sick of passing it around. 

Will this be open to all members or just the ones passing it? Probably should just open it up to all members. 

I can see a slow down when everyone gets back to fishing but it may go on for a while. Is there anyway to put this up to get more new interest? I am not sure I even know how to get to it without going through my email notification. :lol:

Oh yea the post office wants it to keep going.


----------



## One

The auction is a great idea. Good way to "pay it forward". Can't wait to get her, I got a few things gone through already to put in there.


----------



## smoke73

Here's the list as it stands now...

Limige

Adjusted3 (I will pass it.)

One

Freetime

Stien-

Frantz

Stinky

King Crawler

SalmonSlayer

Smoke73

Whomever is next reply and add their name on, its the responsibilty of the member to get the address to the member ahead of him...just be responsible when participating. 


Next?


----------



## King Crawler

Me likely the "special mate" spoon box. Hope that makes it around to me.


----------



## Steven Arend

One

Freetime

Stien-

Frantz

Stinky

King Crawler

SalmonSlayer

Smoke73

Steve Arend

Whomever is next reply and add their name on, its the responsibilty of the member to get the address to the member ahead of him...just be responsible when participating.


----------



## adjusted3

Sent to "One"

Tracking number USPS 03063030000191765965....

27 lbs and 16.00......

Have fun.....

Mark


----------



## Frantz

Stien, did I send you my address yet? I can't remember so I'll send it to you shortly.

I am not a big lake fisherman, but I have a couple items to add and a couple that look promising to me!


----------



## Frantz

Stinky, it is going out tomorrow. Sorry the weekend got away from me.

I put 2 little somethings in there for you as per our previous conversation.

I will post tracking numbers tomorrow when I get home.

Thanks for being patient. It would have been awful if you had complained and I would have had to take a little doogy in the box


----------



## Stinky

It gave me a chance to get up to my cottage over the holiday and get some more goodies to put in it. 
Sorry to say I did not get any fishing in as there was to much work to be done from the winter fall out. I did talk to a buddy who made it out and did pretty good in 80 foot of water 3 Kings, 1 steel and another lost and 6 lakers. 

I am in the process of moving to my new house but I will keep a close eye out for it.


----------



## Frantz

No worries, I have still not been out this year other then the outting I took with Dan, Mark and the guys down at St Joe. Oh well, maybe this weekend will work out.

Here is the tracking number. I added a few goodies that will not make it past Stinky and a couple that will. Hell I even put some fishing stuff in there! Some flashers, a couple yo-yo's and a few other items. Took a pair of gloves and a number of smaller baits and that wonderful headlamp, even though the guy who used to own it had an incredibly large head, I was able to adjust it down 

1Z450X330357570692


----------



## fish-on

Hey guys I'll have to pass on this go around.Take me off the list


----------



## Frantz

*BOO!*

Just seeing if anyone is still alive.


----------



## Stinky

who did you send it with? I tried the tracking number on the USPS web site but it said it was not valid.


----------



## Frantz

PM me your number for UPS. They said they took it to the Office and that a Gaston signed for it.


----------



## Stinky

I will do what I can to get it out by the weekend, however I am in the middle of a move. 
Thanks Frantz


----------



## Frantz

Whew! I thought I screwed up and put the wrong address on the package, would not surprise me a bit.

Enjoy the little something extra I put in there for you. I am going to add my name to the list again and will see what I put in for the next guy depending on what there is for me to pull out!


----------



## Stinky

Anyway the box went off Friday, I sent King crawler the tracking number. Well I took pics of the whole box, what I took and what I put but in the haste of our move I lost the cord to download the photos to the Computer. I am looking for it and as soon as I find it I will put them on. Finally had a chance to get out and get some eyes and perch this morning. Man there are a lot of eyes out here. I went with 5 other guys and we had 36 eyes in under 3 hours actually had 44 but threw 8 bigger ones back. We stopped the walleye fishing and did some perch and hit them pretty good to. I hope to get my boat out in the morning, all the boats are doing well.


----------



## King Crawler

The box of goodies arrived yesterday afternoon (Thanks Stinky!). What a load of stuff! I'll go thru it tonight, take a little, give a little, snap some pics and then send it off to Salmon Slayer. Good stuff!

Looks like we are gonna need a new box. Current box is pretty banged up. I'll get one at work and re-pack it.


----------



## Stinky

Glad to hear you received it, I was beginning to wonder what up, sorry guys, it seems my cord for the camera did not survive the move, at least we have not found it yet, I am going to call and order a new one. I am not sure if anyone else tapes there lures but I put a bunch of tape and eyes / ladder back and such in the box. In fact there is enough for people to take some of the roll and pass it on if they like. King I hope you can find something in there you can use. 
Good Luck All.


----------



## limige

ok guys, put me in the mix again.

anyone try out out the bugsy spoons i tossed in there? i put the good ones in, should hit fish on them if you fish them right.


King Crawler

SalmonSlayer

Smoke73

Steve Arend

catchabunch

limige


----------



## Stinky

I took a couple of them, I liked the looks of two of them for walleye, I plan on getting them out this weekend. I will be up fishing Lake Huron over the 4th of July holiday. I will let you know how they work, and would appreciate your "how to" expertise.


----------



## Frantz

Come on, someone else sign up here so I can get 10 people in and get back on the list.

Stinky, did you like what you got from my addition?


----------



## limige

well, running spoons too fast or too slow makes them unproductive. i hate when people complain they can't catch fish when they're not trolling the right speeds or depth.

for salmon we troll 1.9 mph downspeed. on the bay walleye fishing i've caught fish from 1.8-2.4 on the gps. i've had great luck with the standard size spoons, usually run the small ones behind dodgers for kings. walleye will eat either size. 2-4 colors of lead work great, so do the riggers. i'm still trying to get jet divers to work for me. if your out on the bay give me a shout, i'm on and off the water a bit.


----------



## King Crawler

The big box-o-love was sent out yesterday to Salmon Slayer. Should arrive at his door on Wednesday. Tracking details:
Carrier Trk: 1Z48E0000374457575
Shipment ID: MMGVR577FX8W9

The box is currently 28 lbs. 
I took a bunch of tackle: some flashers, spoons and flies (and a pair of gloves).

And added a bunch of marine supplies: 2 Perko rail mount rod holders, 2 flush mount holder, 2 rigger mounting plates, a polyurethane bow roller, a couple of spoons, a couple of planers. 

Good stuff. I would love to see this keep going. But I got nothin' left to give! I'm cleaned out. 

*Brad*


----------



## SalmonSlayer

I hope I get it BEFORE THE WIFE DOES!!!! or I'll hear it when I get home from work - "What did you buy NOW?!?!?!?!!" 

I got some good stuff to put in there and hopefully can find something I need....okay, want. From the looks of it, there's PLENTY to choose from! I should have the box back in the mail a couple days after I get it...maybe even by the weekend. 

Hey Smoke73...

get with me! I live in Benton harbor, and am not far from S. Haven! Maybe I can meet ya half way?!

Ben


----------



## Steven Arend

SalmonSlayer said:


> Hey Smoke73...
> 
> get with me! I live in Benton harbor, and am not far from S. Haven! Maybe I can meet ya half way?!
> 
> Ben


Same thing here Smoke73. Let me know when your done with the box and I'll get it from you instead of mailing it out.

Steve


----------



## smoke73

I will be in St. Joe Sunday. I plan on fishing after I go to my cousins open house. I will give you my # in a PM. Steve, I still have your #. I will give a call and we can set something up.


----------



## Stinky

I have to be honest, The wife has been up in Michigan taking care of her mom, she is home now and I will try the zin with her and dinner either tomorrow or Friday, I have just finished moving so things are still a little unsettled plus her mom 91 and starting to show it. 

Although I am sure it is great I will give you a report we both enjoy homemade wine.


----------



## SalmonSlayer

Went through it and set ALL the stuff out on the basement floor. Lots of great stuff if someone is needing it! 

I took: a couple spoons, cutbait rig, some of the lure tape(left most of it on the rolls-those are huge rolls), pair of leather gloves.

I put: a couple spoons, 2 packs of hooks, 2 packs of glow beads, fishing calendar for the st joe river, freebie grab bag of bass/walleye plastic worms, lizards, etc. also put in some "Add A Lure" slider rigs from Captain Hook and some other small stuff.

Smoke73, give me a call when you come down to St Joe Sunday. I'll pm you my numbers as well.

Ben


----------



## adjusted3

Hey guys, Add me back to the list!!!

Here is what i thing were we are at.

SalmonSlayer

Smoke73

Steve Arend

catchabunch

limige

Adjusted3

My address is on the first page of the note pad in the box.....I got a bunch of stuff to put in.......

Guys, I have not been around for a bit, work sucks, but question, do we keep this box on track and going or do we end it and action it off and donate the proceeds and start another?

If there is interest, I will keep it going.........if we agree that it has run it's course, then I will stop it and auction it off. proceeds would go to Caz's Benifit4kids. You guys decide.

Mark


----------



## SalmonSlayer

I made arrangements with Smoke73 to switch he and SteveArend...so I gave the box to SteveArend last Friday. Steve will get the box to Smoke73 this week.

Here's the updated list:

Smoke73

catchabunch

limige

Adjusted3




I'd say give this box one last chance for sign-up...then auction it off. 

btw...I reallly like the Benefits4kids donation idea!


What is the interest if Mark were to start up a new box? Anyone?


----------



## catchabunch

Smoke where do you live. Also limige or adjusted3 it would be nice to pick up and drop it off instead of mailing if possible.

Thanks
Catchabunch


----------



## SalmonSlayer

Ok guys....DonP wants in...so he asked me to add him to the list.

So the revised list is:

Smoke73

catchabunch

limige

Adjusted3

DonP


----------



## smoke73

catchabunch said:


> Smoke where do you live. Also limige or adjusted3 it would be nice to pick up and drop it off instead of mailing if possible.
> 
> Thanks
> Catchabunch


South Haven. 

I received a PM from Steve last week but had not received a call from him. So the box is still in his hands. He's probably to busy field testing the whole box. Or maybe I should see if the "Life with Steve Arend" thread has been updated.:lol:


----------



## catchabunch

I live in Grand rapids and could pick up from south haven. Where does steve live. Also Limigi where are you from. anyway we could meet and swap it out also.


----------



## Stinky

then I will be done till next winter.

So the revised list is:

Smoke73

catchabunch

limige

Adjusted3

DonP

Stinky:tdo12:


----------



## Stinky

I did not recieve any lewd PM's I appreciate your efforts to control the problem though.


----------



## smoke73

I received the box yesterday in the mail. I will need a couple of days to go threw it.


----------



## limige

well i'm up in the thumb, although friday i'm spending the night in grand rapids and fishing muskegon on saturday. pm me if needed, i haven't been keeping great tabs on this thread, although looking forward to it. 

i came up with something to help you guys out. we have a nice label maker at work, i just made up labels for my core reels so i know whats on them. hit me up if you need some done!


----------



## adjusted3

That would be great---- if you would. I have 2,3,5,7 and full. 2 of each......


Thanks......

by the way, my address is on the first page of the notebook.

Mark


----------



## limige

no problem on the core markers


----------



## SalmonSlayer

That's a great idea! I have a 2, 5 and full ... 2 of each. Go ahead and put em in the box and I'll get em from Mark. 

Just a thought...I've made some "labels" for my mono reels to show what pound test and when it was put on. For example: "15# June 08" But I just used a piece of paper with tape over it, and when it gets wet, the ink runs and it's unreadable after a season or two. Any chance you could make some of those up? If so I'll have to get you the correct dates and poundage. 

Thanks!

Ben


----------



## limige

not a problem, i can change to a smaller font and keep it small.

btw great idea, i wish i did that before,i'm scratching my head trying to remember what has what on it.


----------



## catchabunch

I will try to do it next go around 

Thanks,,


----------



## SalmonSlayer

I found a BUNCH of flies I haven't even opened yet...and some duplicate spoons, and duplicate flashers I don't need. So looks like I'll have some good stuff to throw in the box! 


So the revised list is:

Smoke73

limige

Adjusted3

DonP

Stinky

SalmonSlayer

Who's next?


----------



## smoke73

Shipped the box out today. It should be there Monday by the end of the day. UPS tracking # 1Z4206280357085935.


----------



## limige

hmm, they must have cut their day short without delivering it. didn't receive it today even though it said out on delivery. i'm sure i'll get it tuesday while i'm out fishing, lol.


----------



## limige

hmmm, tuesday they still didn't get it to me, maybe tomorrow...

btw, holy cow, 25# of fishing stuff now?!


----------



## smoke73

I see that it finally made it there.:woohoo1:
Next time I will use pigeons.:lol:


----------



## limige

lol, yup...still haven't had a chance to open it up...in a few minutes i will.


----------



## adjusted3

Ben, looks like you are going to be last on the list......

After you are done, lets get it out to Steve and he and I will inventory the box, photo it and auction it off. Do we auction it here? Or do we e-bay it? I am almost thinking E-bay as there is more exposure there........But we all created this so everyone has a voice in this. 

Remember, all proceeds will go to Benifit4Kids.....Do we all agree on that? 

We will give this one a rest and start another in the fall.

Mark


----------



## SalmonSlayer

Hey Mark,

I'll drop it to Steve. 

As for the auctioning process...I'm also thinking Ebay due to exposure. We all obviously have a computer and if we want to bid on it, ebay accounts are free. In fact I wager a bet most of us have an account already. It will be a great gift to the Benefit4Kids organization! I'm glad you're doing it this way!


----------



## Stinky

I don't need anything, Just put me on the new one in the fall. Make sure you let us all know Ebay is fine with me. :SHOCKED:


----------



## limige

sorry guys, i've gone through it all and i'm trying to figure out what to put back in yet, i cleaned out most of the stuff last time..i'll try and get it back out shortly!


----------



## limige

alright i took out some rotators, flies, the flush mount rod holders, the bow roller, offshore board, and some lantern stuff. i'm putting back in a pair of walleye boards, 2 short peices of tracking, two homemade stainless rod holders, a handfull of spoons, a jplug canvas caddy, an old fishfinder, some containers and a box of body baits i took from before. 

will get the box out today or tomorrow.


----------



## adjusted3

Received the box.....

Guys this was an incredible run....After I took what I needed and returned what others could use, I did an inventory of this box using a CONSERVITIVE value for everything there. I came up with over $500.00 worth of "stuff" in the box. That was valuing each spoon at a buck each and most everything else at that $1-5$ each except for the fish finder and the speakers. That is incredible considering that I valued the original send at about $250.00. It is amazing how the inventory changed over the last 4 months. 

I added 6 Tite-Lock rod mount bases and one Tite Lock, battery tester, Line winder, battery tester, 6-Walleye harness, 6 casting spoons, a box for all the lures, 2 spools of line, 2 6" Tit Lock tracks, 2 60 watt marine grade speakers, cup holders, 6 dipseys, 4 reel covers, and 100 Daiichi red treble hooks. I snaked out the 2 boards, 4 body baits, 3 roles of tape 4 spoons and the pair of gloves. Thanks for the lead core numbers, perfect!!!

WHO PUT A BOBBER INTO THIS MESS?????

As Stinky removed himself, I am going to drop this off to Ben and since he sees DonP on a regular basis, I will leave it up to him to get with Donny and give him first choice, and return of equal value then Ben can have a crack at it and do the same. 

Once they are done, they can return it to Steve or I and we will inventory it and get it on E-bay, post the link here and we will post the link in a few other forums on this site. 

Guys, this has been an incredible run and I know I got some great stuff in return. We will do this again over the winter months. 

Mark


----------



## limige

just a heads up, one of those boards needs new pads, i glued new ones in and for some reason they didn't align themselves flat. i've come to like the offshores over the walleye boards, even though the walleye boards track better farther out.

definetly a great idea. thanks to mark for starting the ball rollilng on this thing.


----------



## adjusted3

actually that worked out great, I had the replacement releases in my box and swamped them out......and I needed the extra set.....

I passed the box to Ben the other night and he and don are going to go through it and then we will inventory it and get it on e-bay for a GREAT donation........unless some one else has an other idea....

Mark


----------



## SalmonSlayer

Quote from Mark: "2 6" Tit Lock tracks" .... I looked and looked for those *Tit* Lock tracks....couldn't find em!

Don is through with the box. He took a couple spoons, a body bait and some red hooks and a small storage box and some glow beads...not sure if anything else. He put in a slew of spoons in exchange.

I took a small storage box, and a body bait, bait holder head and the line winder. I put in a smaller storage box, a spoon box, some spoons, a line remover tool, and a line winder tool, some glow beads, some single hooks, and some extra treble hooks for the spoons without hooks that were in the box...oh and I took the cigars...will smoke them out west when I bag my elk next week!!!! 

I still cannot get the box closed Mark!!! You'll have to find a bigger one or a better way to pack a few of the items. I'm betting you can get it closed if you pack it correctly. I'll get Steve the box tomorrow if he's working. I almost forgot I have to make a guess at the box's worth...will do tonight.

Let me know when you get it posted on ebay...I wanna watch it to see how much $ we raise for B4Kids!!!


----------



## adjusted3

Ben, did you get the box over to Steve?

I will be home this weekend and we can get it up for auction...

Mark



SalmonSlayer said:


> Quote from Mark: "2 6" Tit Lock tracks" .... I looked and looked for those *Tit* Lock tracks....couldn't find em!
> 
> Don is through with the box. He took a couple spoons, a body bait and some red hooks and a small storage box and some glow beads...not sure if anything else. He put in a slew of spoons in exchange.
> 
> I took a small storage box, and a body bait, bait holder head and the line winder. I put in a smaller storage box, a spoon box, some spoons, a line remover tool, and a line winder tool, some glow beads, some single hooks, and some extra treble hooks for the spoons without hooks that were in the box...oh and I took the cigars...will smoke them out west when I bag my elk next week!!!!
> 
> I still cannot get the box closed Mark!!! You'll have to find a bigger one or a better way to pack a few of the items. I'm betting you can get it closed if you pack it correctly. I'll get Steve the box tomorrow if he's working. I almost forgot I have to make a guess at the box's worth...will do tonight.
> 
> Let me know when you get it posted on ebay...I wanna watch it to see how much $ we raise for B4Kids!!!


----------



## Steven Arend

adjusted3 said:


> Ben, did you get the box over to Steve?
> 
> I will be home this weekend and we can get it up for auction...
> 
> Mark


Mark,

I have it and have been going through it and taking inventory and pictures.

There is a lot of stuff in this box.:yikes:

Steve


----------



## Stinky

is the auction what is the seller ID?


----------



## adjusted3

Steve and I actually discussed this.......Just the other night. We have the box and are going to wait until Feb to post it on Ebay. It makes sense to put it on there at teh beginning of the season instead of at the end of the season. Trust us, we will let everyone know when it goes up. 

Now that said, we are thinking about starting another. Stay tuned and we will get another going inside of the next 2 months. 

Mark


----------



## adjusted3

OK guys, 

The box is still intack and we will get it up on E-bay as we spoke about. 

Now for a new one. I am planning on starting one mid Jan. Again this will be the same rules, same pass. The only thing that I ask is that we keep anything not related to great Lakes Fishing out of the box. That leave the door open to Salmon, Perch, Pier and everything in between. In the comming weeks, I will assemble the new box, post up some photos and get it out. 

When the new box is ready, I will start a new thread for sign up. It will NOT ship until there is 10 signed up. My only request is that I am number 10 in the sign up list. 

As far as the e-bay of the last box, we will get it up there. Again we are holding off till the first of Feb and we will provide a detailed list and photos as well as the link for bids. 

The next question I have is once this new box runs it course, what charity do we support? Someone suggested the Net Pen project that the Steelheaders do. As this is all of ours, we are open for suggestions. couple of weeks and we start this all over again. 

Mark


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

Net pen project gets my vote. The Steelheaders in our areas deserve our support.


----------



## SalmonSlayer

I support the Steelheaders vote! We ALL gain something by them rearing those steelies!


----------



## EdB

In the Nov/Dec 2008 issue of the MSSFA newspaper, there was a letter to the steelheaders from the Manistee County Sportfishing Assoc. It's on page 19 if you get it. They run the Orsini Hatchery that raise and plant steelhead. They plant 20,000 to 35,000 annually. They do it all on fund raisers and donations. Their fund raisers feel short this year and they are looking for donations to keep the hatchery running. The MCSFA phone number is 231-889-5769. This might be a good cause. I'm not aware of any net pen projects going down to lack of funding. They don't cost nearly as much as running a hatchery.


----------

